# moving BA pro50 tweeter to different xover..



## sramnbear (Feb 21, 2012)

I have Boston Acoustic Pro 50 components for my rear fill, and I have an CDT HD-62 setup for my front. The crossover on the CDT set was upgraded to the ex-560i (4th/5th order xover) It's not confirmed since BA doesn't disclose, but i've heard that the tweeters on the pro50 are crossed from BA at around 3100hz. I want to move these tweeters to my front stage and add them to the ex560i so that my front stage isn't drowned out by by the rear fill. My quesstion is can I add this tweeter to the "image" out put of the 560i without it changing the 3.7khz xover point of the 560i and still sound good.


----------



## gsdye (Nov 30, 2011)

the crossover is designed for CDT tweeters which are 4ohm and the Boston Type M from your pro set is 8ohm. The crossover point will be much higher than 3.7kHz

why not use the boston crossover in the front? although I don't know what impedance the crossovers are built for for the woofer


----------



## sramnbear (Feb 21, 2012)

Really? An 8ohm tweeter with a 3ohm woofer? Is that a normal impedance setup for components or just a weird Boston acoustics thing?

Well that is a good idea to just move that ba xover up with it, especially since it has a -4dB attentuation. I just wanted to use the CDT xover for better transition between the mids and highs. But using the ba xover shouldn't be that much of a difference if the ba secret freq is really around 3.1khz


----------

